# Bizness Card Initials



## cdcengineer (Jul 18, 2010)

I recentyl upgraded my business cards to indicate the PE. But I've been a master electrician for years. Just wondering if anyone had any input on whether it's worth noting the Electrical lic on the card? I had a co-worker years ago who put P.E., M.E. on his card. I think this is misleading as people think of Mechanical Engineer.

Is it worth putting M.El. on there or maybe M. Elec(t).? It's a credential I am proud of, although I don't pull too much wire anymore. But in the MEP consulting world, it's nice to let the contractors know that I've busted my knuckles and put it my dues and haven't always had the clean white hard hat.

Thoughts..


----------



## Dleg (Jul 18, 2010)

I have no idea, but definitely do not just put "M.E." as that can lead people to think you either have a Masters of Engineering (an thesis-less alternative to an MS) or you're a mechanical engineer.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 18, 2010)

correct me if I'm wrong, but most electricians put something like"Master Lic. #xxxyyyzzz"

on their business cards. You might consider cdcengineer, P.E. at the top with a line at the bottom after the company and contact info. saying "Master Elect. Lic. #xxxyyyzzz".

Personally, as a structural guy I wouldn't recognize any of your suggested initials after the name.

Your other option is to leave it off your card and casually mention it when your talking to contractors or other individuals that you want to know.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 18, 2010)

If I saw ME (or any of your acronyms) on a business card, Master Electrician would never be one of my guesses. Why not put this on you card:

Mr. Cdcengineer, P.E., Master Electrician


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 18, 2010)

I would handle it the same way they did my LEED AP at my old job. My cards said...

My Name, P.E.

LEED Accredited Professional


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 19, 2010)

Dleg said:


> I have no idea, but definitely do not just put "M.E." as that can lead people to think you either have a Masters of Engineering (an thesis-less alternative to an MS) or you're a mechanical engineer.


Agreed



MA_PE said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but most electricians put something like"Master Lic. #xxxyyyzzz"on their business cards. You might consider cdcengineer, P.E. at the top with a line at the bottom after the company and contact info. saying "Master Elect. Lic. #xxxyyyzzz". - This I like.
> 
> Personally, as a structural guy I wouldn't recognize any of your suggested initials after the name. -
> 
> Your other option is to leave it off your card and casually mention it when your talking to contractors or other individuals that you want to know.


_Personally, as a structural guy I wouldn't recognize any of your suggested initials after the name. - _

C'mon Really? Funny!



Paul S said:


> If I saw ME (or any of your acronyms) on a business card, Master Electrician would never be one of my guesses. Why not put this on you card:
> Mr. Cdcengineer, P.E., Master Electrician


The wife thinks this puts more emphasis on The electrical license than PE



wilheldp_PE said:


> I would handle it the same way they did my LEED AP at my old job. My cards said...
> My Name, P.E.
> 
> LEED Accredited Professional


I like this too...

Thanks for all the responses &amp; ideas..


----------

